# Apache Poi - Metadaten auslesen (Excel, Word)



## kelma (7. August 2008)

Hallo erstmal,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem Helfen. Also:
ich habe vor von MS Office Dokumenten (Word, Excel) Daten auszulesen und es dann in XML zu speichern.
bin nun auf Apache Poi gestossen und find es bissher ganz gut... nun steh ich aber vor einem problem... wie kann ich mit Poi Meta Daten auslesen. z.B.: Autor des Dokuments, wann es erstellt wurde, wann es zuletzt geändert wurde und... und... und...

hat da einer eine Idee?

bedank mich schonmal im voraus.

Gruß Kelma


----------



## kelma (7. August 2008)

hab die Lösung gefunden : 
eine von POIDocument abgeleitete klasse nehmen z.b.: HSSFWorkbook, HWPFDocument
und darauf die methode getSummaryInformation() aufrufen ..


----------

